# WARNING: VERY SAD -- Our dog's gonna have to be let go



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

Our 10-year-old Border Collie, Peter, is going to have to be put down. We're all heartbroken because he's the best, sweetest, smartest, most obedient dog we've ever had.

But he has diabetes now and a tumor that's probably cancerous. He's got diarrhea, and blood in his stool. He's become anorexic--we can't even get him to eat chicken breast. He can barely manage going up and down a set of like four stairs on and off the deck. He's too tired to even fetch a frisbee more than a few times in a row. He just wants to be with us, but he's so sick and miserable it's heartbreaking to see.

The treatment for all this would cost thousands of dollars, plus a lot of stress on both Peter and our family. When we thought it was just diabetes and a benign tumor that might have to be removed, we were willing to deal with that. But he's just too sick now, and too old, and the potential benefits of a little more life for him just don't merit the cost of dragging him and everyone else through this.

We've basically decided it's time to let him go, and just get a new puppy. This is awful to go through, but it's a lesser-of-two-evils situation.

It's gonna be even worse to watch the cats adjust. They're really attached to Peter. When we had to take him to the vet for a few days, one of the cats kept trying to escape into the garage, in order to follow him and find out where he went and bring him back. Another is best friends with him and likes to snuggle with him and play with his tail. I think seeing them deal with this is going to be the worst part because they don't understand what's going on.

Ugh. That's enough. I have to go do something else.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm very sorry to hear that. I don't really know if there is anything that can be said to make it easier... It's always difficult to say goodbye. But from the sounds of it, it may be better this way.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

So sorry to hear about Peter  

Hugs (((())))


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks, guys


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

myexplodingcat said:


> Thanks, guys


So sorry to hear that no words can bring comfort but i wish to give you a big hug!

He loves you and had a great life with you just remember that and that he will go in doggy heaven pain free


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

When the time Comes

If it should be that I grow frail and weak
And pain should keep me from my sleep, 
Then will you do what must be done, 
For this- the last battle- can't be won.

You will be sad, I understand, 
But don't let grief then stay in your hand,
For on this day, more than the rest, 
Your love and friendship must stand the test. 

When the time has come- to my needs they'll tend,
Only, stay with me until the end;
And hold me firm and speak to me,
Until my eyes no longer see. 

I know in time you will agree, 
It is a kindness you do to me.
Although my tail it's last has waved, 
From pain and suffering, I have been saved. 

Don't grieve that it must be you
Who has to decide the right thing to do; 
We've been so close- we two- these years, 
Don't let your heart hold any tears.

"Farewell master, yet not farewell. 
Where I go, you too, shall dwell. 
I'm gone, before your face, 
A moment's time, a little space. 
When you come where I have stepped; 
You will wonder why you wept."

BSL


----------



## Scarlettebettas (Feb 12, 2015)

I am so sorry. He'll always be your friend no matter. Just remember you're doing the right thing. He's had a long life and he will always be with you. Hugs.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

We didn't have to put him down. He passed on his own today, in our house, on his bed. He was at peace, and although he was struggling and breathing heavily, he wasn't in pain. My dad buried him in our back yard. The whole house has been crying all day. 

My 12yo. little brother's doing pretty well, considering. He was doing okay until he found Pete's red-and-white bandana in his room, and that tripped his trigger, so Dad hauled him off to look at some mechanical part on his pickup truck that he was replacing, and I made box brownies with him, and now Dad and my bro are doing some sort of father-son thing with a wood saw or something. Dad's just as upset as the rest of us but he hasn't been crying, he just seems... eager for our company. I don't really want to be around people right now though. Everyone's too upset and it's contagious.

At least the other animals in the house understand what happened. If we'd had to take him to the vet to put him down, they'd be wondering if he was coming back and asking us about it, wanting to know where he went. But they know what happened and they've been trying really hard to comfort us. I haven't been able to move for cats all day. I don't think my own cat has left my side since this morning. They know we're grieving.

Thanks for the words of comfort.


----------



## bullseyejoey (Apr 8, 2015)

That's very sad to hear, at least he had passed in peace. I hope your family stays well emotionally


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Animals are very perceptive aren't they? It's so nice that they are in tune to your feelings and to give you comfort in whatever way they can.

RIP Peter.


----------



## christinaporreca (Feb 22, 2015)

So sad to hear.. I'm very sorry for you loss. I thankfully haven't had a pet leave me in about three years or so, but reading your posts made me relive the feelings.

We're all here for you!


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy (Mar 28, 2015)

That's so sad...  I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

Aww, I'm so sorry. The feeling you get when you lose a furry friend is just horrible.

I remember the time one of my guinea pigs died- I cried for at least a week straight, and my second one just made it even sadder- when my first pig was sick, my second one would nuzzle her chin and groom her ears, as the sick one wasn't able to herself. When she died we put her in a box and dug her a grave in the backyard, and my second one would just run around the cage and nose the sides as if she was looking for her friend. She didn't eat or move for a while, as if grieving for the other guinea pig. 

You've probably heard this way too many times but I'm so sorry for your loss. May Peter have a good time running across the Rainbow Bridge.


----------

